# Where do you brush/comb your Hav?



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am having second thoughts about a grooming table. I am making do by using the top of my washing machine as a stand while I dry Dexter. The washing machine is a very good height while drying Dexter. 

If you do have a grooming table, are you standing or sitting most of the time while grooming the Hav?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

My husband uses our table and he sits in a chair. I think he'd be more comfortable in a bar stool though. I just sit on the bed and do the dogs because of my back. If the washing machine works, why change


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I groom Tango in my bathroom. My vanity is large enough for two sinks, but I have only one. So I have a good size work area that is the perfect height. Plus, she has her own shelf of "goodies" within reach - her own shampoo/conditioner, hair dryer, facial scrub, brush, comb, bows, wrapping papers, hair bands, toothbrush, toothpaste.....

Yep, a supply shelf with more on it than my own! Good thing I'm low maintenance, because she sure isn't! ound:

Anyway, I groom her in the bathroom and am standing when I do. I tried sitting, but I like to be able to move around.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I recently got a grooming table but I'm mainly using it only when I'm doing cutting or trimming and not just brushing.

I always sit at my table.

I do the brushing and combing holding them in my lap or having DH hold them while I comb. None of mine are in full coats.

Beverly


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I sit on the floor and blow dry Mimi after a bath while she stands. She refuses to lay down and tries jumping off the table. I brush her daily while we watch tv in the living room with her on my lap or while she lays on the chaise.

I am going to try again on the vanity to see if it makes it easier.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I comb both of mine in my lap while watching tv. Max knows the routine by now and sleeps through it. Line brush one side, flip him over, line brush the other side. Stand him up and brush his bloomers and he's done. Cooper acts like he's dying with any little pull, so I have to comb him much slower. He lays lengthwise in my lap with his head under my chin. His body is so long it goes all the way to my knees. 

I shampoo them in the kitchen sink and blow dry them on the bathroom vanity, sitting on a stool (me, not them), using a blow dryer on a stand.

When I get done, I chase them around with my camera trying to get a picture before they drown themselves in the waterbowl and rub their eyes all over the carpet and start a wrestling match to kill and destroy each other.

Fun times! lol


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

If the washing machine works for you, why change?

I sit at an adjustable table for Tucker's grooming.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

If I'm doing a full trim, I do it on top of the dryer. I have a couple of leads with hooks that hang down that I can secure Jackson, and all the supplies are right there. The only problem is that I have to turn him a lot and the angle is hard at times. An adjustable table would be nice. It takes me forever to trim him!

For basic brushing, eye cleaning, etc., I pop him up on the non-food prep counter beside the kitchen sink. He is very good up there as he is used to that area for his baths, and there is a window with good light. I have all his basic supplies in a flower pot in the bay window with a trash can right below. He squirms too much for me to do it in my lap or on the bed as I am always searching for that elusive mat. I also always found little white hairs all over my bed and clothes!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I sit at the grooming table (which I should start doing right about now but I am putting it off!) I have all 3 in coat so it is a few hours at the grooming table for me once a week.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I groom my boys on my bed. They are very relaxed and comfy, even on their backs, and they don't try to run away 

When I bathe them, I bring out the grooming table to blow dry them. I usually stand, but if I'm really exhausted, I'll sit.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I've tried the kitchen counter and the top of my dryer as well....coffee table works best for me....the boys are much more relaxed here as well......as you can see.....:biggrin1:


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i bought a cheap change table from ikea and put a non skid mat on it. the lower shelf is used for storage of grroming stuff.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

General brushing usually is done in my lap or in bed. If it is after a bath, I do what Pat does on the coffee table, but they like the dining room table better. They prefer the bed. I think they are the most relaxed there.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I use my living room floor in the evenings while watching TV - it's relaxing for all of us. If I'm doing multiple dogs, it can get to be a bit hard on the back though.

When using my grooming table, I stand. It's a good height for standing and I tend to walk around the table anyway.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....The top of the washer works very well for drying. Maybe I just need a stand for my dryer, so I can have both hands for brushing after the bathing. 

Everyday brushing I use my lap, I guess I could use the big soft stool in front of my chair to do the lengthy brushing when his hair is longer. 

I do not plan on cutting the Dexter's hair. I will usually scissor the paw pad hairs while Dexter is in my lap and do his ears in my lap. 

I do need an extra shelf for Dexter's stuff. 

I think I will hold off on the grooming table for now and go for the dryer stand to make the drying easier. 

Thanks for all the replies. You have saved me at least $150.00.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, if you want a table and want to save money, Costco has those small collapsible tables for $25 or so. You can put a fitted baby bassinet sheet on it to keep the dog from slipping around. I used one of those for a long time. They are lightweight and fold up easily as well.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

For daily comb out's I just sit on the floor with them. I gather up the excess hair afterwards and run a lint brush quickly over the carpet and we're good! Does anyone else have one of these? http://www.myfullerbrush.com/lint-brush.htm I have an older model that I got at a yard sale I think! These things are awesum for picking up loose hair!

After bath, for the comb out and blowdry I use a grooming table in the small bath. Marley is blowing coat right now and sometimes there are little hair fluffs flying all around the room! I just go ahead and get both dogs done along with any nail clipping, paw trimming or shaving/trimming of my Chinese Cresteds and then vacuum up all the mess!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kimberly and Christy, do your dogs try to bolt while you are grooming them? I tried the floor a few times and they kept "escaping" :biggrin1: I guess mine are just naughtier? LOL


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jane said:


> Kimberly and Christy, do your dogs try to bolt while you are grooming them? I tried the floor a few times and they kept "escaping" :biggrin1: I guess mine are just naughtier? LOL


Haha! Mine are naughty too! My favorite new item for the table is a double grooming noose. One end slips over the head and one goes around the body! This help secure them better and keeps Marley from sitting down over and over and over!

On the floor, I have to hang on to Marley because he will bolt! He will struggle and wiggle through the whole comb out and then wag his tail and wait for a treat at the end! Little PITA! ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, sometimes, but they have to lay on their side for me, so it eventually happens. I have a little more duration than they do. 

Christy, send Marley on over so he can watch his brother Mousse. Mousse is actually one of my better ones, but he refuses to relax his head. He keeps lifting it trying to look, no matter how many times I gently push it to the floor and tell him to relax. That part doesn't happen.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Mousse is actually one of my better ones, but he refuses to relax his head. He keeps lifting it trying to look, no matter how many times I gently push it to the floor and tell him to relax. That part doesn't happen.


Funny, "relax" is actually my cue word to get them to chill out, but Marley does the same as Mousse. Even when he will relax the body he will NOT stop trying to see with his head!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Busy, busy. Must see everything!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

For weekly grooming, I do it on my bed. It is relaxing for them as well as for me.  

I bathe them in a large sink in my laundry room. I have a grooming table with adjustable height and I put the grooming table into the laudry room since I trim their coats after baths. I stand and go around the table grooming different parts of the body. All their grooming stuff is kept in the laudry room so it is a very convenient work area.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Funny, "relax" is actually my cue word to get them to chill out, but Marley does the same as Mousse. Even when he will relax the body he will NOT stop trying to see with his head!


Oh yes....the head....must be the most difficult part....must see...must see.....:frusty:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I also use the living room floor while watching tv. After bath they get blown dry in our bedroom-- probably not the best thing for my allergies, but oh well it's next to the bathroom.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I brush while sitting on the floor or the couch. The only time I've cut anything I just do it on the floor and then vacuum really well when I'm finished. Scooter relaxes while I do him, Murphy isn't used to it yet.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I brush on the floor as well but ohhh, rough on the knees. We will be moving up to something whether it be the counter, coffee table or washing machine.


----------

